# kr cc is not for mee



## wblink (Jul 5, 2015)

I am feeling FORCED by ADOBE to join their expensive subscription trail.
I don't want it, i don't need it, and I don't like it at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, I subscribed to MS365, I am using all  included prgms and want (have to be) up to date.

I am om W32b, so no update to LR6 (thanks adobe for NOT letting me know), which even does not have the features *DeHaze" which are present in the cc-version.

I am waiting for W10, I wil buy a new comp with 2*1000Gb TSSdrives and choose what I want.
Now other prgms are available: Capture One comes to mind, so I will have the ability to CHOOSE from tied up to Adobe ab free choice. I will enjoy it.

ADOBE: you should have LR as an alternative to CC, with ALL functions included. You will loose customers (I think


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 5, 2015)

Willem, if you want to rant about what you see as Adobe forcing you to do something that you don't want to do, then I suggest you do that at the official Adobe feedback site. I doubt anyone from Adobe reads this forum, so you're wasting your time (and exasperating me) by posting it here.


----------



## tspear (Jul 5, 2015)

Jim,

I think rants like this are often funny. There was a lot of press over a year ago when Adobe announced LR6 would only support 64bit computers. 
And although I like Capture One, it is not a digital asset management tool. 

Tim


----------

